# "cheap" source of tree fern fibre for ABG mix



## andyseatrout (Jan 5, 2014)

I have been searching around for the best value ingredients for ABG mix and I think I have come across a reasonably priced source of tree fern fibre:

tree fern | Debonaire Exotic Animal Supplies

I am hoping that if this is a legitimate site and I have not paid over the odds for it, others might also benefit from the potential saving. I have ordered a single bag of 24 litres, which worked out at £33.49 including p&p.

It would be great to know if any of you have used this site before, or if you have found a cheaper source still.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

They're legitimate, but last time I phoned them they had none. You wont find the Exo Terra stuff either easily now as Hagen don't do tree fern products any more, or so I am told.


----------



## andyseatrout (Jan 5, 2014)

Wolfenrook said:


> They're legitimate, but last time I phoned them they had none. You wont find the Exo Terra stuff either easily now as Hagen don't do tree fern products any more, or so I am told.


Glad to hear they are legitimate. They've taken my money, so I will wait to see what happens .......


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I used this mix in my planted viv. It's still early days so can't tell how well it'll work but it sounds like good stuff. Organic Terrarium Soil with Charcoal (20 Litres) | eBay


----------



## andyseatrout (Jan 5, 2014)

_simon_ said:


> I used this mix in my planted viv. It's still early days so can't tell how well it'll work but it sounds like good stuff. Organic Terrarium Soil with Charcoal (20 Litres) | eBay


Looks like it could be good stuff and one hell of a lot cheaper than the ABG separate ingredient route that I have taken. I am too far down the line now having spent nearly £100 on stuff today. I would be very interested to hear how you get on with this though.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i used to grab mine from swell reptile, but havent got any in ages, shall have to check


----------



## andyseatrout (Jan 5, 2014)

No joy here. Just received my confirmation of refund. :sad:


----------



## andyseatrout (Jan 5, 2014)

Can anyone help me here with a source?

I have now had my orders cancelled with three separate suppliers. :devil:

I have all of the other ingredients needed, but just need the illusive tree fern fibre .....


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

andyseatrout said:


> Can anyone help me here with a source?
> 
> I have now had my orders cancelled with three separate suppliers. :devil:
> 
> I have all of the other ingredients needed, but just need the illusive tree fern fibre .....


 Why not just use a substitute?


----------



## andyseatrout (Jan 5, 2014)

Ron Magpie said:


> Why not just use a substitute?


From what I have read, there is no real substitute which does the same thing, or am I wrong?

I have just taken to hand shredding a dead dicksonia stump from our harder for the soil mix, but I really wanted the imported stuff to get spores of mosses and ferns and see a few "surprises" when I used it for the background.


----------



## deadsea60 (Apr 20, 2011)

There is no real substitute as its adds nutrients, aeration, drainage, etc. For more info about the individual ingredients look at this thread on dendroboard.

The TRUTH about ABG Mix!! - Dendroboard


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

deadsea60 said:


> There is no real substitute as its adds nutrients, aeration, drainage, etc. For more info about the individual ingredients look at this thread on dendroboard.
> 
> The TRUTH about ABG Mix!! - Dendroboard


 Yeah, I've seen it.


----------



## andyseatrout (Jan 5, 2014)

deadsea60 said:


> There is no real substitute as its adds nutrients, aeration, drainage, etc. For more info about the individual ingredients look at this thread on dendroboard.
> 
> The TRUTH about ABG Mix!! - Dendroboard


I have read the same thread which is why I am hell bent on getting the stuff!

Desperately seeking tree fern fibre ...... before I send myself mad shredding a small stump by hand!


----------



## deadsea60 (Apr 20, 2011)

Here:
Landscaping & Decor Price List
They have loads!


----------



## andyseatrout (Jan 5, 2014)

deadsea60 said:


> Here:
> Landscaping & Decor Price List
> They have loads!


Thanks. I was really hoping to get a 24l bag of the discontinued exo-terra stuff, but if this is truly my only option I will get that.


----------

